# [solved]MythTV CD/DVD autoplay/autostart

## Kleinrechner

Hallo,

habe vor kurzem MythTV frisch installiert und das meiste funktioniert tadellos, es bestehen nur noch zwei kleine Probleme.

Ich habe im Menue den Haken zur Ueberwachung der Laufwerke gesetzt.

D.h. Audio-CDs bzw Video-DVDs sollten automatisch gestartet werden, sobald sie eingelegt werden.

Leider tut sich gar nichts, wenn ich dies tue. Wenn ich die DVD im Menu ausfuehre, startet sie allerdings ohne Probleme.

Nur das automatische Starten funktioniert leider nicht.

Hald und dbus laufen, muss ich irgendwas im Kernel aktivieren? Oder fehlen mir die Berechtigungen fuer irgendwas?

Leider weiss ich gerade nicht weiter und auch google haben mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen...

Neben den Audio und Video DVD/CDs, moechte ich auch Daten-DVDs/CDs automatisch mounten lassen, um dann die Videos auf diesen DVDs ueber MythTV abspielen zu koennen. Habe dies ueber autofs geplant (was leider auch noch nicht funktioniert, aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel), kommen sich Automount und das automatische Abspielen von DVDs evlt irgendwie in die Quere, bzw Video-DVDs moechte ich natuerlich eigentlich nicht mounten... Kann ich dies verhindern bzw gibt es an diesem Punkt Probleme?

cu

 Christian

----------

## Kleinrechner

Das Raetzels Loesung war wohl, dass in der /etc/fstab, das CD-Rom-Laufwerk die Option "User" besitzen muss, dann geht es.

Fuer Automount hab ich jetzt anstatt autofs, ivman verwendet, mit dem funktioniert es auch ohne Probleme. Wobei sich Mount und abspielen der DVD offensichtlich nicht in die Quere kommen.

cu

  Christian

----------

